
Elixir Internals – Paul Schoenfelder on Distillery // Smart Software Podcast - smartlogic
https://podcast.smartlogic.io/season-two-schoenfelder
======
ch4s3
Paul's work on Distillery has been amazing. It's such a nice tool to work
with.

